# A new dark angel force(updated 13/09/12group pic of army)



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

hello good people of heresy online, ive recently dusted of my DA dex and started a new force to fit along with the new box set released next week.

so far this week i have managed to get built and painted a tactical squad and ive also constructed and started to paint a deathwing squad with lightning claws( only one completed- but i did do it in 1 night) ive also built another terminator squad all with TH AND SS
and i have undercoated a razorback, and built and started to paint a converted Chaplain, ive also got a spartan assault tank built ready for undercoating.

TO COME....... so far ive just ordered the new box set which will give me my captain( not decided on a company yet , hence the reason my tactical squad has no markings or transfers yet, it will give me my librarian and another Chaplain, also a new tactical squad and another terminator squad and the beautiful ravenwing bikers aswell.



so at the moment when Saturday comes i will have a capt, libby and 2 chaplains- 2 tactical squads, 3 deathwing squads, 3 ravenwing bikers, a razorback and a spartan assault tank.

if this is not enough , thanks to bits and kits and his web page ive ordered 2 more tactical squads from the new box set and 2 more ravenwing squads from the box and i will be doing some conversion work on certain models from them to change them up a bit.

heres some pics of the tactical squad i got done this week and the termys i started and a chaplain i converted.


whole termy squad









only termy finished from squad i did tonight


























half the tactical squad








and the other half









and my chaplain

















all comments welcome as always.


----------



## VixusKragov (Feb 21, 2012)

Love that Chaplain. Good work with these.


----------



## Spawner105 (Jul 27, 2012)

Awesome stuff the Tactical squad looks awesome and great conversion on the Chaplain i am going to be doing the same thing of starting a DA army with the new box set coming.


----------



## Vereor (Mar 21, 2011)

That finished termy looks very clean. Top work. +Reppige

Also, to sound like a parrot, superb work on the chaplain. Great use of Helbrecht, the overall look of him works really well with a chaplain.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

I think the termie looks very flat. You sould give him a wash and highlight him to bring out more detail. Maybe a transfer or two would do him justice too. Besides that the tactical and chaplain looks great!


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

What model is that chaplain made out of? To me It's helbrech with a Crozius and a skull head... Just wondering.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

hey guys thanks for the comments, im really enjoying painting these up and makes a good change to my normal blood angels.

ill hopefully finish the terminatos this evening and get the next 5 ready but also im basing the army on a ruined city so will hopefully get 10 bases built for the terminators


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

how did you paint the deathwing, im trying but they all ways seem to not quite work with my scheme


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

khrone forever said:


> how did you paint the deathwing, im trying but they all ways seem to not quite work with my scheme


ok im gonna be using the names of the old paints as that what i still use currently due to the excess stoke i have of them lol

basecoat of bubonic brown
heavy dry brush of dheneb stone
another heavy dry brush of bleached bone
then highlight with white on some the edges.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

Lethiathan said:


> What model is that chaplain made out of? To me It's helbrech with a Crozius and a skull head... Just wondering.


yep thats basically it, the helmet was made from a skull off the old skeleton warriors with green stuff added


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

Moriouce said:


> I think the termie looks very flat. You sould give him a wash and highlight him to bring out more detail. Maybe a transfer or two would do him justice too. Besides that the tactical and chaplain looks great!


hey thanks for the comment , yeah he does look quite flat, but it was because i hate painting deathwing and was trying to find a easy quick method , im thinking about adding a wash of gryphonne sepia to the recess do u think this would help?


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

kickboxerdog said:


> hey thanks for the comment , yeah he does look quite flat, but it was because i hate painting deathwing and was trying to find a easy quick method , im thinking about adding a wash of gryphonne sepia to the recess do u think this would help?


I think it would, it works well with light warm colours so have a try.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

*updated with more WIP*

so after another looooong night i got my spartan built and undercoated, and ive taken some pictures , one of them i put a terminator in so u can see how big the tank is, also ive post some bases i built for my terminators.

the bases are city ruins 









the spartan- base undercoated done, its going to be a deathwing assault tank as you might guess from the pictures.

































hope ya like


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

*Deathwing squad finished.*

Sooo after a long night of painting and thinking about my army i decided on a few things , firstly i will be building a whole dark angel company up( yay) no doubt will be the 5th company lead by the company master in dark vengeance because i love the model, and secondly i hate the way Evey metal paint deathwing its too clean and nicey nicey, so i wanted to get a bit more of a grim battle worn look also i had a go at getting the deathwing chapter symbols on there shoulders tonight and im quite pleased with the result and here the pictures , all comments welcome.

all 5 as a squad








individual pics









































chapter symbol


----------



## Spawner105 (Jul 27, 2012)

Great Job on the bases they look good and the wash does make them look alot better.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

agreed the wash does help them alot from the initial model to these 5 i think it come a long way


----------



## Straken's_Fist (Aug 15, 2012)

Very nice man!


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

thanks buddy nice to get a comment on my thread lol, but i dont mind so much it more to help me keep going.

on a diffrent note this evening ive got another 5 terminators built, undercoated and base coated up to bleached bone , ready for there wash tomz, and also ive built and base coated 5 bases for them and also another 11 smaller bases for the dark vengance tatical squad and captian.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

and more bases completed


















enjoy


----------



## Straken's_Fist (Aug 15, 2012)

kickboxerdog said:


> thanks buddy nice to get a comment on my thread lol, but i dont mind so much it more to help me keep going.
> 
> on a diffrent note this evening ive got another 5 terminators built, undercoated and base coated up to bleached bone , ready for there wash tomz, and also ive built and base coated 5 bases for them and also another 11 smaller bases for the dark vengance tatical squad and captian.


Yeah I know what you mean. The more comments I get on my project log the more motivated I get to regularly update and keep to schedule!

Your painting is very neat and you can definitely tell that you have a steady hand looking at your models!


----------



## gearhart (Oct 18, 2011)

great stuff mate, i really like the models may i ask why the raider is yellow?


----------



## LazyG (Sep 15, 2008)

On your earlier pictures either you had a very strange coloured light or you had the white balance set wrong on your camera. Try playing with the setting for that next time? It corrects for the colour of the light and will make the colours in your shots be much clearer.


----------



## Siskin (Mar 23, 2010)

This is really nice start, good bases add a lot to already well painte models. +rep


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

gearhart said:


> great stuff mate, i really like the models may i ask why the raider is yellow?


 ha ha ha i was waiting for this question , well its actually colored bubonic brown, this is the initial step i start with in painting my deathwing models.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

LazyG said:


> On your earlier pictures either you had a very strange coloured light or you had the white balance set wrong on your camera. Try playing with the setting for that next time? It corrects for the colour of the light and will make the colours in your shots be much clearer.


yeah i will do it not the best cam and think it was quite late and only had a normal light from the front room lighting it with a it light from the computer screen aswell lol



Siskin said:


> This is really nice start, good bases add a lot to already well painte models. +rep


thanks alot, yeah i agree i really like bases done well and really helps to bring a army together and i think this is especially important with armys like dark angles and say eldar, where a number off different units in the army may be painted in totally different colours.

im going to be building a chaos marine force when the nex book is out and gonna base it the same as my DA force just so they look all cool when on my gaming table i plan to build soon


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

well it been a long few days and ive finally finished my 2nd deathwing squad now and based them, so all in all i got 2 deathwing squads completed and a tactical squad done also , just a few minor bits to touch up on them like the knee pads to show what company there from and also the da symbol didn't go on there shoulders well so broke a bit, so will need to make it look like battle has worn the symbol away.

heres the next DW squad










































and a group pics

















next up im gonna finish the spartan assault tank and a razor back as my new da models havent arrived yet( damn you royal mail lol)


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

hello all ive finally finished my spartan assault tank in deathwing colours , ive gone with heavy weathering on it to make it look well used in the field.
ive also got some ravenwing bikes built and based aswell.


















































and with one squad

















the bikes and bases

















what ya think?
ive just undercoated the 10 marines from the dark ven box along with the terminators aswell.


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Love the tank


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

hi thanks i really enjoyed painting it , and looking forward to continuing the army


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

well i had a chance to get a few more bits undercoated and ready to be painted, so to add to my army ive got 3 tactical squads and a dev squad and a razor back plus my capt for the 5th from DV and the libby and ltd ed chaplin also.

heres some pictures starting with a pic of the army all together with both painted and un painted models , only thing not included are my ravenwing as i forgot to put them in lol.


































this squads almost finished now 









hopefully have some more bases and painting done in the next few days and then gonna push on to complete the company.


----------

